# Johnny Stewart 512 caller



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi to all !!!
I'm new to this forum and wondered if anyone might have an idea that might help me. I found an old Johnny Stewart 512 cassette tape caller at a garage sale for $ 5.00. I decided to take it home and discovered that the thing worked great when plugged in , but the rechargable battery was shot. I checked into ordering one, but they are about $ 40.00 on-line and there is extra shipping due to it being "hazerdous". By the time I go though all of this , my bargain is no longer a bargain. This battery is a real odd-ball (6v 2.4p) , but I thought that I may be able to splice in alligator clips, and use the spring-top type lantern batteries. Anyone know anythig about this type of thing? I also though about splicing in some speaker wire to extend the range of the speaker from the unit. I guess if I mess it up.....I'm only out $5.00.......but sometimes these Saturday afternoon garage projects are kinda fun !!! I'll probably eventually buy a good unit, but I'm new to this sport, and I thought that this might be a good way to get my feet wet !!! Any ideas ???
Thanks
Geo....


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Go to Radio Shack and see if they can get a battery for you. I needed to replace the switch in mine and it cost about 1/4 of what it would have from the dealer. They probably won't have it stocked, but should be able to order what you need.

Joe


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Big Joe,

Mine won't eject the tape whats wrong with it???? How do I fix that problem

Dave


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

target-panic said:


> Hi to all !!!
> I'm new to this forum and wondered if anyone might have an idea that might help me. I found an old Johnny Stewart 512 cassette tape caller at a garage sale for $ 5.00. I decided to take it home and discovered that the thing worked great when plugged in , but the rechargable battery was shot. I checked into ordering one, but they are about $ 40.00 on-line and there is extra shipping due to it being "hazerdous". By the time I go though all of this , my bargain is no longer a bargain. This battery is a real odd-ball (6v 2.4p) , but I thought that I may be able to splice in alligator clips, and use the spring-top type lantern batteries. Anyone know anythig about this type of thing? I also though about splicing in some speaker wire to extend the range of the speaker from the unit. I guess if I mess it up.....I'm only out $5.00.......but sometimes these Saturday afternoon garage projects are kinda fun !!! I'll probably eventually buy a good unit, but I'm new to this sport, and I thought that this might be a good way to get my feet wet !!! Any ideas ???
> Thanks
> Geo....





Show me another E-caller that works great and has a new battery for $45.00, sounds like you still have a bargin to me!

I know you can get some of those hand-held e-callers for like $25.00 but those are a joke!! MIGHT work if you were sitting on top of a woodpile trying to call something out of it!:lol:


-Bob


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Dave,

I'm not totally positive what the JS 512 looks like, but I think they all have that big, giant eject button, right next to the cassette opening. If yours is like this, then the eject function is strictly mechanical, no electronics involved.

First thing I would suggest, is take the screws out that hold on the strap. If they are driven in too far they will interfere with the mechanical workings inside. I know this from personal experience.

If that doesnt fix it, just set it on a bench and start taking it apart carefully. My guess is that a twig or some other type of debris fell into the opening while you were in the field. Thats happened to me, too.

You can fix it!


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I started out when i was 13 with an old johnny stewart that took 16 d cell battarys and since then i've used the cabelas cassette caller, the johnny stewart prey master caller (which if you don't mind using a cord is a very nice caller and battarys are only 4AA's that last forever. Recently i bought the Fox Pro FX3 and it is awesome having 32 sounds at my finger tips, being able to download different sounds and exchanging them myself on the computer and most of all having the flexibility of a 700 yard remote. it is well worth the price if anyone is planning on getting into predator calling for long term, and the customer service is awesome. If you have any questions check out the foxpro forums on www.gofoxpro.com . good luck. John


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks NC

Yes that is the one I have.

Dave


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Joe !
I'll check with Radio Shack & see what they can come up with.

Geo.....


----------

